# hello



## maxime (Aug 29, 2010)

hello everybody !!!

my name is maxime i m 18 years old ,i live in france , i have in breeding phasme , coleoptere,lepidoptere and juste a litlle mantis

i would licke to find a special speceis of mantis in this forum because in a french forum its difficult at the moment

this is my breeding list

phasme

Achrioptera fallax

Extatosoma tiaratum

Ramulus sp 144

Aretaon assperimus

Cranidium gibbosum

Eurycantha calcarata

Heteropterix dilatata

Oreophoete peruana

Eurycema goliath

Phyllium philipinicum

Phyllium giganteum

Phyllium ericorai

Phyllium pulchrifolium

Phyllium bioculateum

Necroscia annulipes

Acrophylla wuelfigi

Diapherode venustula

pharnacia ponderosa

rhaphiderus spinniger

eurycema goliath

coleoptere

Megasoma elephas

Chalcosoma atlas

Chacosoma caucasus

Xylotrupes gideon sumantrensis

Allomirina dichotoma

Stephanorina princept bamptoni

Eudicella smithi bertherandi

Eudicella ssp colinssi

Cetonia aurata

Dicronorinha derbayana layardi

Phalacrognathus muelleri

lepidoptere

Antheraea perny

Attacus atlas

Antheraea millyta

philosamia ricini

actias luna

mantis

sophromantis lineola

phyllocrania paradoxa

cordialy

maxime


----------



## nickyp0 (Aug 29, 2010)

Welcome to the forum that is a purity nice list you have there


----------



## carlcattau (Aug 29, 2010)

Welcome!

You might try looking at Hamm. I remember lots of mantid breeders there.

Carl


----------



## Rick (Aug 29, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## Seattle79 (Aug 29, 2010)

Impressive list. Welcome to the Forum.

-Kevin


----------



## maxime (Aug 29, 2010)

thank you everybody!


----------



## nantid (Aug 29, 2010)

Welcome! Yes, you do have quite a list. You must be bizeee!!


----------



## Nepfreak (Aug 29, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Aug 29, 2010)

Welcome,do you live in a home or a greenhouse.... wow what a list! :blink: B) :lol:


----------



## XC{} (Aug 29, 2010)

Angel- that's a beautiful mantis in your profile picture. What kind is it?



angelofdeathzz said:


> Welcome,do you live in a home or a greenhouse.... wow what a list! :blink: B) :lol:


----------



## maxime (Aug 29, 2010)

haha :lol: i live in a home but its my passion and is not finish but i would like doing a breeding a reptil but everyone doesn't like reptil , it just an idea ,i have the time for reflexion

cordialy

maxime


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Aug 29, 2010)

XC{} said:


> Angel- that's a beautiful mantis in your profile picture. What kind is it?


Thank you kindly, its a Idolomantis Diabolica but I must confess its not one of mine,one day though...


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 29, 2010)

Welcome, I can't even say half those names!


----------



## Jesskb (Aug 30, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## ismart (Aug 30, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## maxime (Aug 30, 2010)

thank you

i have a question,

whats the price of shipping for france in usa?

cordialy

maxime


----------

